# Quien tiene el firmware gtp USB plus



## wayzoken (Sep 12, 2006)

Hola soy Nicolas y por razones de fuerza mayor vivo en una localidad donde no llegan las encomiendas del extranjero por eso no e podido adquirir el maravilloso programador usb llamado GTP USB PLUS por eso desidi hacérmelo yo mismo pero el firmware lo venden y como no tengo ni targeta ni nada estoy cagao ajajaja..
si alguien tiene el firmware del gtp usb plus por favor mandemelo o publique el link 

GRACIAS


----------



## maunix (Sep 12, 2006)

*wayzokens*, el firmware del GTP USB PLUS, no se vende. 

1) Hace un tiempo, se envía el PIC ya grabado y protegido y tu podías armar tu programador

2) Ahora Sisco y sus distribuidores venden el programador ya completamente armado.

3) Nadie, más que Sisco tiene ese firmware y me parece muy bien que así sea. 


Saludos


----------



## wayzoken (Sep 13, 2006)

no se cual sera tu poder adquisitivo buen hombre pero yo no pagaria por algo asi 
eso es parte de un monopolio que me encargare de desarmar 
pero parece que sisco te tiene del culo que tanto lo amas


----------



## maunix (Sep 13, 2006)

wayzoken dijo:
			
		

> no se cual sera tu poder adquisitivo buen hombre pero yo no pagaria por algo asi
> eso es parte de un monopolio que me encargare de desarmar
> pero parece que sisco te tiene del culo que tanto lo amas



1) No amo a nadie más que a mi mujer y a mi familia (de la cual Sisco no forma parte).

2) ¿De qué monopolio me estas hablando? Simplemente soy un cliente que lo compré, me funcionó y a mitad de precio que otros de similar o peor calidad.  Tuve problemas al principio que me fueron solucionados en forma inmediata por el distruibuidor local y por Sisco, cosa que con otros programadores te pueden demorar semanas o meses!.

3) No se de que poder adquisitivo estás hablando pero en mi pais, que noes rico, hablar de u$s 67 por un programador que me sirva para muuuchas veces y que funcione caada vez que lo necesite, no es mucho dinero.

Tengo otros programadores, y si tengo que recomendar uno con buena relación calidad y precio, es ese.

4) No obtengo ningún absoluto beneficio económico de todo esto.

5) He probado otros programadores, como los que son por puerto serie o paralelo y creeme... cuando los necesitas para cosas serias -> no sirven.

6) Tu eres el que busca propiedad intelectual de otro, que es SU esfuerzo y ni tuyo ni mío y me hablas a mi de 'destruir un monopolio' ?

Si tuvieras ganas de trabajar y hacer las cosas bien, sabrías que Microchip ofrece en sus Application Notes *el protocolo COMPLETO de cómo grabar un pic*, asi que si quieres armar tu propio programador lo puedes hacer!! Es free, libre, como quieras llamarle.  Tu solo pretendes 'tener el hex' de un programa que no es tuyo!!! Eso es robo en muchos muchos países... 

7) Nuevamente... ¿dónde está el monopolio?

Saludos


----------



## marmatar (Sep 20, 2006)

hola wayzoken...
Lamento que éste tema haya llegado a éstos términos, creo que lo que estaba haiendo maunix es simplemente informaciónrmarte lo mismo que yo te hubiera dicho, ya que el firmware no es público.
Tambien lamento que no puedas adquirir el grabador, ya que es una herramienta realmente útil, y como dice maunix vale cada centavo, y sin menospreciar a los equipos equivalentes realmente tiene un precio económico.

Entiendo que tu poder adquisitivo no permita gastar esa suma, pero para eso hay remedio, puedes hacer uso de cualquier grabador de libre difusión que haya en la red.

El trabajo de mucho tiempo hizo que el GTP-USB se transformadorrme en un producto comercial, si bien no debo darte ninguna explicación, puedo decirte que el trabajo, e inversión que hay en el desarrollo y prueba de éste equipo es importante (solo suma el precio de todos y cada uno de los dispositivos soportados que hubo que comprar para las pruebas de funcionamiento), y el tiempo que se invierte en atender la demanda de información, lamentablemente, no puede ser gratuita.

Es lamentable, que hayas llegado al tono en que has contestado, aún mas cuando en todas tus consultas se te ha tratado con un tono cordial y educado.
Espero que tengas éxito en el mundo de la electrónica, pero para eso creo que debes ahorrarte el trabajo de desarmar a éste terrible "monopolio" como tu dices, y dedicarte mas a encontrar soluciones que problemas.

Un gran saludo,
marmatar


----------



## FACA (Nov 14, 2006)

Hola Al decir verdad yo estoy a favor de la pirateria y estoy deacuerdo con wayzoken que Sisco esta haciendo monopolio, y estoy decidido comprar el componente y violarlo para sacarle el HEX y publicarlo en internet ...... (editado)


----------



## marmatar (Nov 14, 2006)

Faca... que sorpresa, encontrar una persona tan experta en "violar microcontroladores" que se empecine en un terrible "monopolio" cuando podría generar su propio firmware y compartirlo si es lo que desea.


Con respecto a los insultos, ya me he cansado de ellos, ya que se supone que estamos hablando en buenos términos en un foro que ganera un ambiente donde compartir conocimiento e información, que no tenga que ver con lo comercial.
Por lo que Solicito a los Moderadores del foro que borren los mensajes ofensivos, y tomen las medidas necesarias con las personas que no se atengan a las políticas del foro.
No estaría de mas borrar el tema completo para que no se preste a confusiones comerciales que me benefician, se podría entender como una publicidad encubierta ya que a raíz de la lectura del mismo he recibido varias compras.

Gracias...
marmatar


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 14, 2006)

FACA dijo:
			
		

> Hola Al decir verdad yo estoy a favor de la pirateria y estoy deacuerdo con wayzoken que Sisco esta haciendo monopolio, y estoy decidido comprar el componente y violarlo para sacarle el HEX y publicarlo en internet ...... (editado)



En este foro no toleramos las palabras ofensivas y mucho menos la piratería, es por eso que el usuario FACA a sido expulsado de la comunidad.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 26, 2006)

Primero un saludo y agradecimento a todos aquellos que hacen posible que este foro exista porque gracias a este foro tenemos la oportunidad de aprender muchísimo y enseñar lo poco que sabemos y todo de una manera desinteresada.

Pero aun asi, existen muchos temas en los que discrepamos.

Quizá Marmatar se acuerde, yo alguna vez pedí informes del costo del GTP + dándome con la triste sorpresa que estaba muy lejos de mi alcance, entonces tube que conformarme con mirar las fotografías y buscar un programador libre, probé algunos sencillos y económicos y lo mas que consegui fue quemar el único PIC que tenía.

Como siempre los que no tenemos dinero no tenemos derecho a muchas cosas y esa triste realidad esta amparada por las leyes de cualquier nación, quiza les paresca ridículo pero es así, en mi país la gran mayoría de FAMILIAS tiene un ingreso mensual promedio menor de $100, dentro de esa gran mayoría también hay gente que como Uds desea aprender a programar un microcontrolador y desea poner en práctica lo aprendido, e indirectamente vuestra política nos deja sin la oportunidad de hacerlo, pero como la ley esta de su parte nada podemos hacer, y nada les podemos exigir tampoco.

No quisiera ofender a nadie, pero si lo hago le pido disculpas anticipadas; solo expreso la impotencia que sentimos muchos. 

Como dije antes no quiero exigirles nada, pero tengo entendido q alguna vez el GTP fue libre, o hubo versiones libres como el Summer o el Lite que lo fueron, desde aquí PIDO, no exijo, a quienes tienen los derechos del maravilloso programador, nos dejen alguna versión libre, quiza con menos prestaciones o con limitaciones, para que quienes no tenemos los recursos para obtener su produco podamos armarlo. Eso no es piratería, no está contra la ley y tampoco en contra de las normas de este foro, sino que mas bién comulga con su prinsipio de cooperación desinteresada.

Alguna vez le escribí a Sisco  (el autor del gran GTP) pidiéndole permiso para armarme el GTP Lite, nunca me respondió, supongo (quiza equivocadamente) que el que calla otorga.

Bueno, he tratado de hacer llegar mi punto de vista y mi pedido de la forma mas educada posible, pero reitero mis disculpas si alguien no lo ve así. Tampoco quisiera ser expulsado el foro. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## marmatar (Nov 27, 2006)

Braulio...
Entiendo la situación de muchos, y por eso mis aportes con grabadores de versión libre, de diseño propio y con total soporte durante muchos años, puedes encontrarlos en varios foros. incluso en Todopic.
Para una persona que recién comienza en el mundo de los microcontroladores, es una buena opción, aunque limitada, permite dar los primeros pasos sin demasiada inversión.
El GTP USB Lite o la Summer 2005 aún siguen dando vueltas por la red, y nadie impide que así sea, solo que ya no se da soporte desde sus creadores ya que todas las limitaciones y bugs que tenía fueron solucionados en las versiones posteriores de firmware y Hardware que ahora son la versión comercial y amplían la variedad de dispositivos soportados a otras familias como Atmel y memorias microwire, dsPICs 33F / 24F, etc, que orientan amplían el target de usuarios desde aficionados hasta profesionales y empresas.

Para poder otorgar un soporte confiable y una estructura de venta seria, hay que destinar mucho tiempo de trabajo e inversión en material para las pruebas de compatibilidad, todo ésto tiene un costo. Por lo tanto, si el equipo fué creciendo en calidad y prestaciones es porque se convirtió en comercial y se pudieron cubrir esos costos y justificar esos tiempos.

Agradezco que el planteo haya sido con nivel y educación, ya que de esa manera nos entendemos mucho mejor todos.

Saludos...
marmatar


----------



## Braulio (Nov 27, 2006)

Creo que mas que las versiones que fueron libres no podemos pedirle a Sisco ni a Uds. Mi pedido ahora se convierte en un agradecimiento, puesto que fue atendido antes de que lo formule.
Tuve la mala suete de no toparme con tus grabadores, y tampoco sabia que Uds. permitian que continuen circulando las versiones libres del GTP, por tanto les debo una disculpa, esta vez buscaré con mas detenimiento.
Y agradecerte tambien por darte el trabajo de responderme, es grato saber que quienes tienen cosas mas importantes que hacer, se dan un tiempo para ayudarnos.
Muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## marliog (Ene 24, 2007)

Hola, estoy empesando a manejar un poco lo del puerto usb y me he interesado mucho por el programador GTP_USB LITE, ya tengo todo lo necesario para ponerlo a funcionar, lo único que no tengo es ese bendito firmware que tanto ha dado de que hablar.

No creí que este archivo puedira generar tanto problema, acabo de enviar un correo a sisco para ver si depronto me regalan este .hex, sinceramente no se si esperar respuesta o conseguirmelo de forma pirata, igual necesito este programador para poder continuar con el proyecto de la U. Si me pueden orientar en la búsqueda de este firmware les agradeceré muchísimo. Hasta pronto....


----------



## carcass (Ene 27, 2007)

Braulio:
Hay muchos programadores gratuitos muy buenos, por ejemplo en www.gratisweb.com/carcassweb  .. pics.. hard.. puse una version propia del propic2 que hace 10 años que me sirve para programar casi todos los PICs hasta la familia 18 utilizando el icprog o el winpic800.
Espero que te sirva.
Saludos

Carcass


----------



## Braulio (Feb 13, 2007)

CARCASS:
Muchas gracias, tu página esta bastante interesante, apenas disponga de tiempo trataré de armar tu programador.

MARLIOG y a todos en general:
Pues en este enlace está el diario de BURZREDION, un compatriota mio donde narra paso a paso, a manera de guía, como logró construir el GTP USB Lite y lo comparte con todos, donde además esta el vínculo para descargar el hex, los planos, etc, etc.
Ya se, ya se, para los deseperados este es el vínculo directo para la descarga, pero les recomiendo que se den un tiempo para leer el diario, les será de mucho provecho.
Bueno, no podía publicar estas cosas aqui sin agradecer a BURZREDION, artífice de que esta información llegue a muchos peruanos (y tb extranjeros) y que podamos armar este producto LIBRE como los propios responsables han dicho mensajes atrás.
Sin mas cargos de consiencia, me despido; pero si he violado con esto alguna sagrada ley del foro avisarme porfavor para hacer mis descargos antes de imponerme la cruel condena 

BRAULIO


----------



## maunix (Mar 15, 2007)

Braulio también podrías considerar el pickit 2.  Hace unos meses no era una opción muy buena, ahora ya soporta muchísimos microcontroladores .

El código fuente del firmware y del software están disponibles para ser bajados de la página de microchip, así como el esquemático.

Recursos - Pickit 2


Saludos


----------



## Braulio (Mar 16, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias MAUNIX, estoy revisando los vínculos y parece práctico el grabador, voy ha hacer un balance económico y lo tendré muy en cuenta.
Gracias otra vez y muchos salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Mariano_pic (Jun 10, 2007)

Yo estoy agradesido con sisco por el software winpic800, y trabaja con todos los pic que uno pueda querer programar lo utiliso con el esquema pablin programer con el puerto paralelo, y las fallas que tenia en xp con icprog no las he vuelto a tener con winpic800, el software es completamente gratis, sirve para infinidad de programadores diferentes 99 porciento gratuitos y de uso libre que problema tiene que el hombre se gane su dinero con su trabajo o es que lo quieren ver fregado, o que no sean egoistas todos tenemos derecho a ganarnos la vida no sean envidiosos, trabajen y dejen que otro trabaje HOMBRE.
No esta demas desir que no page nada por el woftware ni el hardware yo uso lo que el regala pero si un dia nesesito el gtpusb lo compraria pero si no para que. un saludo a todos los picmaniacos.


----------



## andrestherock (Jul 4, 2007)

No entiendo bien pero lo que dicen es que ya no se puede conseguir el hex del pic del gtp usb plus que viene en el quemador pero si yo compro ese pic el 18f2455 lo puedo grabar en otro quemador no ese programa sino cualquier otro??


----------



## maunix (Jul 11, 2007)

andrestherock dijo:
			
		

> No entiendo bien pero lo que dicen es que ya no se puede conseguir el hex del pic del gtp usb plus que viene en el quemador pero si yo compro ese pic el 18f2455 lo puedo grabar en otro quemador no ese programa sino cualquier otro??



No entiendo bien tu pregunta, pero un 18F2455 lo podrás grabar con varios programadores aunque no con "cualquier otro".  Ten cuidado con eso.


----------



## ratoseco (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.4shared.com/

Version full 3.55g ultima version libre tien todo. Coloca no motor de busca do link: "GTP USB PIC Programmer Schematic PCB HEX Photo".

El PCB de las placas es en Proteus / ARES, que tienen dificuldade en el los de PCB, proporciono gratis para el correo electrónico.


----------



## mico_gel (Ago 14, 2007)

Hola a todos, como el dolor de cabeza no ha sido el construir el programador---sno el encontrar el archivo hex..para el PIC18f2550....creo que he encontrado un enlace que nos puede servir a todos...ojala nos ayudemos mutuamente..

http://www.4shared.com/file/21082848/4b751178/GTP_USB_PIC_Programmer_Schematic_PCB_HEX_Photo.html

Por si algo...busquen en la pagina...http://www.4shared.com ............gtp_usb_lite, asi encontre algo...probemos a ver si sirve


----------



## Ivan Mendoza (Nov 27, 2007)

Mi pregunta para ratoseco, este grabador ya lo armaste...? no te da problemas talvez..? Se lo ve excelente si quisiera armarlo.


----------



## kcs0ft (Feb 18, 2008)

Hy
You can find a gtp usb plus firmware here:
http://kcsoft.freehostia.com
in pic section.
Its a pickit2/gtp-usb plus hybrid.


----------



## Meta (Feb 18, 2008)

Hay má programadores de usb, con el tiempo ya habrá más programadores como el GTP-USB, esto es así y encima muy económico.


----------



## jjavivi (Mar 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, realmente que mejoras tiene la version GTC USB+ , del GTC USB 3,55G que es el ultimo que he visto funcionando libre? , el pcb para la ultima version lo venden en la pagina web oficial de WinPic800, sabéis si existe libre? 

Bye


----------



## Meta (Mar 18, 2008)

No se, me gustaría saber si está libre. Más quiero yo que llegue alguien y haga un programador de USB más económico como los TE20 SE.


----------



## jjavivi (May 26, 2008)

Buenas yo me acabo de fabricar Gtp USB Summer 2005 #0 , y la verdad me ha llevado una decepción , ya que en todo momento pense que aunque logicamente no sportaria todos los pic de actualidad, funcionaria bien, pero NO, resulta que lo enchufo y da error al intentar leer y programar, en otros 3 pc va bien , pero TIENE UN BUG y no funciona con todas las tarjetas de USB, jejeje, y despues de leer y leer ya me he enterado que la solucion es tirar todo el curro realizado (que no es poco) y pagar...
Si me hubiera figurado esto antes, sin duda me hubiera pillado por ebay un pickit2 que cuesta la mitad que el Winpic800.

Por cierto, en los pc´s que funciona no consigo que me detecten un 12f683 ¿ Como se supone que se coloca en el zolcalo ZIF que va adjunto al winpic800 3.55g ?


Bye


----------



## louis3x0 (Oct 3, 2008)

realmente hay un programador gratuito de PIC por USB es hecho por e-clipse, lo encuentan aqui: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15166.html

en la pagina 3 del foro encontrran varios JDM (serial) super economicos que trabajan bien les recomiendo la version 3 y la van a necesitar para quemar el primer PIC18F2550 para hacer el de USB, si su portatil no tienen puerto serial compren un conversor de serial a USB y busquen un emulador de puerto USB para que lo reconozca como serial, realmente solo bastaria con eso para que el programador JDM quede como un programador USB, trabaja con wimpic800 y soporta cantidad de PIC incluso dSPs.


----------



## diego_z (Oct 3, 2008)

jjavivi dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, realmente que mejoras tiene la version GTC USB+ , del GTC USB 3,55G que es el ultimo que he visto funcionando libre? , el pcb para la ultima version lo venden en la pagina web oficial de WinPic800, sabéis si existe libre?
> 
> Bye



hay una version libre , es una anterior , la que mencionas la compre hace unos meses y es bastante aspera , la busque por cielo y tierra jeje y no me quedo otra que pedirlo al distribuidor de america latina


----------



## cheyo28 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quien tiene el pcb del gtp usb plus?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 17, 2009)

Che por que se siguen matando la cabeza , si acá en el foro hay un programador usb que es libre y programa al igual de rápido que el gtp usb + miren este link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-pic-memorias-puerto-usb-pickit2-clone-18080/.

PD: El eclipse ya es obsoleto.


----------



## jotavives (Feb 20, 2009)

Pero si el GTP USB PLUS es mejor que el pickit2 podemos seguir tratando ese tema


----------



## jotavives (Feb 20, 2009)

Ademas el gtp plus programa atmel atmega y avr


----------



## louis3x0 (Feb 20, 2009)

yo creo que el aporte de moyano es muy interesante y muchas gracias man, y pues para los que quieren el gtp usb sigamos hablando jejeje.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2009)

Mi idea en si no era decirles que el Pickit2 clone era mejor que el gtpusb + , sino que es gtp usb es pago y este es de firmware libre. Es decir pueden modificar cualquier cosa que quieran.


----------



## diego_z (Feb 22, 2009)

hola este es el gtp usb plus creo que es el que buscan lo saque de un ingeniebrio creo que de ahi fue 
http://www.losmajestuosos.com.ar/diego/GTP_USB.rar


----------



## Manonline (Feb 22, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/planos-grabador-pic-usb-7094/


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 22, 2009)

el que está en el blog de ingeniebro no es el  gtp usb + sino el gtp usb summer 2005 que ya está muy desactualizado.


----------



## diego_z (Feb 23, 2009)

ahora me pregunto para que tanta actualizacion ? en mi caso tengo el gtp que vende winpic y creo que estoy muy sobrado de programador , el que le guste que lo arme y luego le actualiza el hex a gusto y como lo consiga, la placa es la misma que anda dando vueltas por ahi , yo en mi caso no arme este que esta en el link por no conseguir el 2550, es solo mi opinion


----------



## jotavives (Feb 23, 2009)

diego z me podrias pasar el pcb del gtp usb+


----------



## diego_z (Feb 23, 2009)

jotavives dijo:
			
		

> diego z me podrias pasar el pcb del gtp usb+


hola jota tendria que leventarlo dame unos dias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 23, 2009)

Si alguien se anima se puede crear su propio soft de programación utilizando como base el firmaware del pickit2 clone que es libre.


----------



## danrod (Feb 8, 2010)

Compañeros, Alguien tiene finalmente el Firmware y PCB del
***** Grabador TodoPic USB - [ PLUS ] ******
Parece que es el unico que programa el PIC18F4685


MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## salenss (Feb 12, 2010)

Compañeros yo arme el GTP USB lite pero me funciona no funciona en computadoras con procesador AMD en cambio en computadoras con procesador intel si funciona alguien tiene el mismo problema?.
Seguire probando a ver quetal


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Feb 13, 2010)

@salenss solo funciona en micros INTEL ....preferente pentium 3 con controladora USB via raid v5.0 mejorado .....en AMD (en todas las máquinas) no funciona.....mejor armate un pickit2 clon .....que funciona en cualquier máquina


----------



## electromartu (Feb 13, 2010)

que dice moya todo en orden a mi no me andubo el gtp lite se me cuelga cuando empiezo a grabar o leer un pic asi que hice el pickit 2 y anda a fullllllll


----------



## salenss (Feb 22, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta Moyano, (jejejej hubo error en el comentario anterior que realice) corrigiendo: el gtp usb que arme funciona en pc con procesador intel y no asi en procesadores AMD (eso era jejejeje), vere el programador pickit2 clone que recomienda Moyano.


----------



## zero123 (Mar 20, 2010)

hola esto tengo un problema con el grabador de pic usb [plus]y es que no consigo el diodo de ared schottky bat85. queria saber si lo puedo reemplazar por el  diodo schottky RK46 la diferencia entre ambos esque uno maneja 30V a 200mA y el segundo de 90V a 1A??

por favor ayuda..


----------



## franzrilke (Abr 12, 2010)

Una consulta, lei todos sus comentarios  rapidamente, pero mencionan que GTP usb lite es free pero el GTP usb Plus es libre???. Viendo la pagina http://www.winpic800.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=19&Itemid=88  aprecio que ahi esta el esquema como para poder  hacer el pcb e implementarlo. Solo faltaria el firmware nada mas.En otra pagina "taringa" encontre un grabador que el autor dice que funcion con el software de Pickit 2 y el hardware es de GTP usb Plus. Me disculpo de antemano si al divulgar esto ofendo al autor del GTP usb PLus, editemen si viole alguna norma.


Saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 13, 2010)

Mirá el GTP - USB lite es libre .....funciona con la versión 3.55g del programa WinPIC800 , esta version es bastante inestable y contiene muchos bugs...ahora la versión PLUS del programador NO es libre y funciona con la versión 3.6x del WinPIC800. El firmware del GTP - USB plus..no lo van a encontrar en ningún lado ya que es un proyecto comercial...aparte para que buscan complicarse la vida si existen programadores que funcionan igual que el GTP - USB plus como el Pickit2 CLON o GPIC - USB (creador argentino ).....es decir mejor buscar un programador que me brinde las mismas opciones del GTP - USB plus....y gratis...
Lo que tiene el GTP - USB plus...son varias herramientas adicionales que otros programadores no las tienen...y el soporte para micros de AVR's que tampoco lo tienen la mayoría de los programadores ...pero si lo que ustedes buscan es un programador para programar pic's solamente cualquiera de los que les nombre anteriormente funciona bien...el pickit2 ...además funciona bajo MPLAB (además de programar más rápido con ese programa ).


----------



## Meta (Abr 13, 2010)

A parte que WinPic800 cada vez más el autor no actualiza su SoftWare en mucho tiempo y va al camino del aburimiento.

Mejor un PicKit 3 como dice Moyano.


----------



## franzrilke (Abr 14, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tus comentarios Moyano Jonathan, yo vi en la pagina de taringa.net una persona que coloco el diseño que se encuentra en GTP-USB plus, el esquema y ademas ponia a la comunidad su frimware. La pregunta es que si el diseño puesto en winpic800 que lo presentan como GTPusb Plus seria correcto armarlo y bueno yo ver como hacer mi propio firmware. Lei en mensjes anteriores que uno podria crear su firmware de una notas de aplicaciones de Microchip. Obtare por tu consejo para no enredarme, pero me gustaria saber donde especificamente esta la direccion para poder bajar ese AN de microchi.

Gracias a todos por contestar.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 14, 2010)

El GTP - USB  + en caso de que querás tenerlo ...compralo...aunque mi opinion es la siguiente ....si vas a programar PIC'S y memorias EEPROM...te conviene toda la vida el PIC - KIT 2 clone...funciona muy bien y además se acopla con MPLAB para hacer tus programas. La notas de programación las tendrías que buscar dentro de la página de microchip...la verdad no se bien donde están...ahora si querés programar AVR y PIC'S tanto el código del PICKIT2 como del USBasp son abiertos para que veas como hacer tu programador. 
Eso si tenés que tener conocimientos sobre programación por que es bastante extenso.


----------



## franzrilke (Abr 14, 2010)

Excelente ..si ya vi el USBasp en la red..si por el momento trabajare con los PICs, ya despues si manejo otro lo armo...gracias..entonces voy a armar e PICKit 2 clone, pero que me pueden hablar de pickit3, hay mas ventajas.

saludos


----------



## Meta (Abr 14, 2010)

Puedes armar el PicKit 2 mirando también por aquí.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/04/pickit-2-reloaded.html

saludo.


----------



## sammaael (Abr 17, 2010)

y donde puedo encontrar el firmware y todo lo necesario para el gtp usb lite..
la verdad lo hago solo por tener todos los componentes a mano..
pero pronto me armo el pickit


----------



## julio625 (May 21, 2010)

hola gente aqui les tengo el firware de dicho bicho


----------



## Meta (May 21, 2010)

Que yo sepa no está libre su distribución. ¿Cómo lo has conseguido? ¿Ya lo libreraron?

Suena a dumpeo (puentear). Quiere decir que mientras actualizas el winpic800 nuevo, graba en su interior en el grabador el firmware nuevo también. Con otro PIC que roba datos, captura los datos que normalmente se llama data logger.

Es la explicación que tengo hasta el momento.


----------



## julio625 (May 21, 2010)

hola compañeros les cuento que una amistad que trabaja en cisco me lo envio y apenas supe del tema lo envie para que lo puedan cagar en el micro?


----------



## Meta (May 21, 2010)

La verdad prefiero este PIC Burner que el GTP-USB [ plus ]

No m ehace gracia por un lado porque depende de MPLAB, por otro lado el MPLAB siempre se actualiza y WinPIC800 como que le da pereza y no es de fiar.

MEjor un PIC  Burner que en realidad es un PicKit 2 modificado o un PicKit 3 que se puede usar los nuevos PIC de núcleo mejorado. Hay que pensar también en el futuro. Espero que se pueda construir un PicKit 3 en el futuro.

Lo bueno del PicKit 3 que se puede usar los nuevos PIC, PicKit 2 jamás los usará. Poco a poco ya irán apareciendo.
http://www.elektor.es/noticias/micr..._source=ES&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=news

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 22, 2010)

Hola a todos quiero hacer un par de sugerencias y comentarios espero que no se enojen:

1º - Cambiar el tema del foro a Alguien tiene el firmware del "GTP USB - lite" por que el plus es de pago y pos más que busquen la vuelta no está disponible su descarga.
2º - Veo que tratan de darle la rosca a PICKIT3 cuando el PICKIT2 tiene todos los microcontroladores que usan todos.
3º - PICKIT2 es código abierto y si no te gusta la compatibilidad con los nuevos micros tenés la posibilidad de agregarselos vos mismo, buscando las características ICSP de cada micro...si sabes programar en C no es para nada complejo..
4º - WinPIC800 dejenme decirles....desde mi punto de vista empírico es mucho mejor software a la hora de programar además de contar con el soporte de micros de atmel.
5º - PICburner no es un soft 100% testeado como lo son WinPIC800 y PICkit2.
6º - GTP - USB lite es una pésima elección de programador debido a las siguientes razones:
A - NO acepta controladores de ninguna máquina con micro AMD con host open HCD standar, open VIA ni controladores chinos de máquinas clonicas. Lá unica controladora usb host que soporta es VIA host v5.0 rev 2.0 que lo traen máquinas viejas con PENTIUM 3 y algunos pentium 4.
B - NO corre bien en Windows vista 32 ni 64.....no toma los drivers en Win 7.
C - El driver USB compilado en el PIC es viejo...y no soporta sistemas operativos que no sean Windows XP....no tiene soporte en linux.
D - No tiene soporte a todos los micros....
E - Fallas de comunicación con el host devido a drivers defectuosos con bugs que se detectan en proceso de ejecución.
F - No tiene más soporte por parte de su creador salvo en la versión plus que es un exelente programador ( PERO SOLO EN LA VERSIÓN PLUS QUE NO ESTÁ DISPONIBLE PARA LA DESCARGA ).
G - Problemas detectados a la hora de grabar ciertas posiciones de memoria en algunas familias de micros.....a mi me grabo mal un PIC16F877 debido a un bug en la aplicación WinPIC800 v3.55g que usa este programador.......en las versiones posteriores fue correjido.

Pickit3 aún tiene problemas como los siguientes...que en su momento serán correjidos:
1 - Falla en la programación de algunos micros: apareció en microchip's forum la semana pasada.
2 - No tiene software propio y depende totalmente del MPLAB...pickit2 NO.
3 - Su precio ronda los U$S 90 y no creo que nadie tenga ganas de gastar semejante cantidad de dinero en algo que va a usar para programar PIC16F.....
4 - Su reparación o reprogramación es una tarea compleja debido al tipo de montaje que tiene el micro PIC24F.. de montaje superficial.


Si sigo puedo dar mas problemas con este programador ....por eso les recomiendo ampliamente 2 programadores el PICKIT2 clone ( El mio o cualquier clon que han hechos los amigos del foro ) o algo más independiente de microchip y que funciona de forma exelente: GPIC - USB programmer....este se encuentra en la página sitionica.com

Por favor no tomen esto como algo personal mio ...sino como una sugerencia a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Meta (May 22, 2010)

Muy buena explicación. Si, si puedes continuar diciendo cosas. 

Sobre el PicKit 3 que haga un clone como el 2. Eso de 90 $$$$$$$, menuda clavada por las espaldas. Tiene fallos, ta los corregirán y se podrá acutalizar.

Nunca he grabado PIC con MPLAB. ¿Por qué muy pocas personas lo pueden ver?


----------



## sammaael (May 24, 2010)

ver que????????


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2010)

Me refiero que no quieren ver el PicKit 3.


----------



## BKAR (Jul 11, 2010)

julio625 dices que una amistad de cisco lo proporciono?mmmm

casualmente pera igual que el hex del gtp usb lite...ohhhhhhh ademas tine el miso deia de creacion y hora identica...?
ya te armaste un gtp puls y lo probaste?


----------



## ffebres (Jul 20, 2010)

Hola a todos, segun lo que he leido el Pickt2 es mucho mas fiable, pero tngo una duda.....como es que se puede adecuar el circuito del Pickit2 para utilizarlo junto a algun zocalo para colocar el PIC??. He visto que muchos quemadores usan por ejemplo los zocalos ZIF. Supongo q para eso es la caracteristica ICSP, cierto??, pero donde se puede ver esta caracteristica para cada PIC?? y si alguien ya adecuo el circuito con algun zocalo ZIF???....Gracias d antemano x la rspuesta


----------



## Meta (Jul 20, 2010)

PicKit 3 intenta ser fiable poniendo PIC32 inclusive, ya no saben que hacer.


----------



## salenss (Jul 23, 2010)

yo escribo para ver mi avatar


----------



## masterk (Jul 28, 2010)

hola moyano jonathan, sobre la parte en donde dices:

3º - PICKIT2 es código abierto y si no te gusta la compatibilidad con los nuevos micros tenés la posibilidad de agregarselos vos mismo, buscando las características ICSP de cada micro...si sabes programar en C no es para nada complejo..


en donde consigo el archivo para compilar en c, ya busque en la pagina de microchip y solo encuentro el firmware ya compilado(hex), si fueras tan amable de subirlo te lo agradeceria.


esque ya me canse de buscar el firmaware de el dicho gtp-plus, y quiero modificar el codigo para acerme mi propio programador de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Jul 28, 2010)

Ahi te puse el link por MP saludos !


----------



## masterk (Jul 29, 2010)

que tal muchachos encontre algo intersante, se trata de un programador por usb, entre sus principales caracteristicas esta en que usa HID, puede programar varios microc pic y ademas lo mejor soporte para AVR todo en uno, algo que tambien me llamo la atencion es que todo esto es libre o sea que tanto el codigo fuente para el micro y el de la pc  son libres segun el autor.

aqui les dejo el link:

http://openprog.altervista.org/OP_eng.html#USBHID


----------



## BKAR (Ago 3, 2010)

masterk dijo:


> que tal muchachos encontre algo intersante, se trata de un programador por usb, entre sus principales caracteristicas esta en que usa HID, puede programar varios microc pic y ademas lo mejor soporte para AVR .....



interesante loko gracias x la info


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 3, 2010)

Lo mas facil seria usar el codigo fuente del PICKIT2 que es de libre distribucion, usa un lenguaje de programacion moderno, programa la mayoria de PICs, tiene una interfaz grafica buena.

En cambio el programador del enlace, solo viendo la interfaz grafica ya se da cuenta como sera por dentro.

Si ya michochip provee el codigo fuente de un programador por que no usan ese codigo, lo entienen, modifican y mejoran


----------



## masterk (Ago 4, 2010)

sip, pero el autor va actualizando su software constantemente y una de sus metas es que sea similar al GTP USB-PLUS que es mejor que el pickit, pero por el momento solo nos queda esperar.

sobre lo de:
Si ya michochip provee el codigo fuente de un programador por que no usan ese codigo, lo entienen, modifican y mejoran

yo estoy en eso, y me estoy rrompiendo la cabeza con C#(pc software) y el C(firmware) de microchip, ya que estoy mas familiarizado con vb  y el C proporcionado  por CCS.


----------



## Eclip-se (Ago 4, 2010)

Considerando que para dar mi anterior comentario, lo hice por que revise el código hace un año, y por el comentario final decidí bajar el codigo fuente y revisarlo otra vez. Comento lo siguiente

  Es verdad que para el autor fue un gran esfuerzo desarrollarlo ya que invierte mucho tiempo en desarrollarlo, pero no cumple con las normas para crear software ya que solo es entendible para el autor.

  - Primeramente, no esta estructurado.
  - No tiene comentarios
  - No separa los archivos por librerías.
  - No usa hilos
  - Los datos informativos como nombres de los micros los carga en el programa aumentando las líneas de código y el tamaño del programa.
  - La interfaz grafica es pésima.
  - Y otras cosas mas que si analizan el código lo entenderán.


  Por eso como siempre he dicho el código fuente del PICKIT2, es sumamente útil, fácil de entender comparado con el código del programador anterior y sobre todo con el clon del PICKIT2 pueden tener su propio programador de PIC o pueden usar otros programadores.

  Por cierto, no se puede comparar un programador que es de libre distribución con otro comercial. Ya que por lógica el de libre distribución esta al alcance de todos y pocos van ah tener el comercial.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 4, 2010)

Yo pienso que a la hora de programar una aplicación interfaz hombre - máquina como ser la interfaz de un programador las consideraciones a tener en cuenta son las siguientes:
- Ser lo más simplista posible a la hora de crear la ventana principal sin dejar de lado la estética.
- El código con la mayor cantidad de comentarios posibles para un mejor entendimiento.
- Dividir las funciones grandes en librería para su mejor uso y un mayo entendimiento para el que lo lea o haga mantenimiento.
- programar de forma eficiente y con la menor cantidad de líneas de código.
- Crear siempre un menu de ayuda para los que usen el código puedan entender de que se trata el programa y como utilizarlo.

Yo creo que sigiendo esos pasos podés ser un buen programador .....pero cada quien tiene su estilo...es cuention de gustos.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2010)

mmm... la pregunta seria quien tiene el GTP USB PLUS?
y si podría poner a disposición....

...ese bendito firmware(.hex) WinPIC lo tiene muy bien custodiado


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 2, 2010)

BKAR ese firmware no está en la red, solo debe estar en la computadora personal de SISCO su creador y dudo mucho que puedas acceder a ella. Por eso mejor armá alguno de los programadores que está acá en el foro y te ahorras un dolor de cabeza a la hora de buscar dicho firmware.


----------

